# Beautiful Pakistani Coastline



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## SQ8

Sadly paradise point broke away.. So many people sacrificed themselves to it.. it was a natural population reduction system. Even with the warnings and all.


----------



## T-123456

Potential for tourism i see,how is your fishing sector?


----------



## Chak Bamu

Thanks for a nice thread @darkinsky. Beautiful pictures.

When did the Paradise point break? I have good memories of the place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Chak Bamu said:


> Thanks for a nice thread @darkinsky. Beautiful pictures.
> 
> When did the Paradise point break? I have good memories of the place.



i guess 10 years ago

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky

Oscar said:


> Sadly paradise point broke away.. So many people sacrificed themselves to it.. it was a natural population reduction system. Even with the warnings and all.



did you ever try?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

T-123456 said:


> Potential for tourism i see,how is your fishing sector?



potential but few years ago there was a ban on pakistani fish export, it was because we didnt had proper processing plants to can the fish, so when they were exported they would already rot

but pakistan has indus delta and mangroves which is excellent place for fishing

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## darkinsky

nesting place for tortoise, Hawksbay beach

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## T-123456

Pakistan should develope a beach tourism(maybe diving to) industry,so many beautifull places.
If the arabs do it(muslim country)why not Pakistan.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

T-123456 said:


> Potential for tourism i see,how is your fishing sector?



Our waters are the richest in the region...indians regularly violate the maritime borders... despite their boats being eqipped with GPS...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

@cb4 WTF? wrong thread dear!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

ancient port of Bhambore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## RangerPK

Oscar said:


> Sadly paradise point broke away.. So many people sacrificed themselves to it.. it was a natural population reduction system. Even with the warnings and all.



What do you mean paradise point broke away? What happened to it?


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## indiatester

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> Our waters are the richest in the region...indians regularly violate the maritime borders... despite their boats being eqipped with GPS...



Don't blame us man. Those beaches are indeed beautiful!


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## El Weirdo

I guess this is kind of Pakistan our media wud hate us to see :/

Good effort mate? Keep the beautiful pics coming!!

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

nathia gali beach







cape monze






clifton

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rocky rock

*MA SHA ALAH IT's Beautiful ALLAH Humein iss khubsurti mein azafa karny ke taufeek aur jazba ata farmaey AMEEN~!*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## haviZsultan

Thanks for sharing. This here thread and pictures are some of your best contributions to this website @darkinsky.


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## jpsingh

Beautiful.......

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

\

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Indianpatriot1

Really beautiful! Baluchistan, I guess.


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## FCPX

Some beautiful pics


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## qamar1990

are you sure this is pakistan? it looks like california


----------



## darkinsky

qamar1990 said:


> are you sure this is pakistan? it looks like california



it doesnt where it looks like cali?


----------



## qamar1990

darkinsky said:


> it doesnt where it looks like cali?




the beaches, the coastline roads lol.

pakistani coast is beautiful i want to move there.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

qamar1990 said:


> the beaches, the coastline roads lol.
> 
> pakistani coast is beautiful *i want to move there*.



Like our famous ex-PM said, so what is stopping you? Go.


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky




----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## qamar1990

Argus Panoptes said:


> Like our famous ex-PM said, so what is stopping you? Go.



give me the money and i will.


----------



## Argus Panoptes

qamar1990 said:


> give me the money and i will.



If I had any money, I would go myself! 



qamar1990 said:


> give me the money and i will.



If I had any money, I would go myself!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Marshmallow

wow is this Pak?


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## qamar1990

Argus Panoptes said:


> If I had any money, I would go myself!
> 
> 
> 
> If I had any money, I would go myself!



so we both have the same problem lol.


----------



## darkinsky

qamar1990 said:


> so we both have the same problem lol.



get deported 

easy solution


----------



## Stealth

Most of the pictures belong to Balochistan Gawadar Area coastline... rest of exit Karachi > Balochistan coastline.. very few of Karachi or city near coastline... I have never seen such dirty beach like KARACHI Beach in my life... Have you eva scene Kuwait.... Jeddah, Dubai Beach ??? Talking about City beach....


----------



## qamar1990

darkinsky said:


> get deported
> 
> easy solution


get deported from where? and why?


----------



## darkinsky

Stealth said:


> Most of the pictures belong to Balochistan Gawadar Area coastline... rest of exit Karachi > Balochistan coastline.. very few of Karachi or city near coastline... I have never seen such dirty beach like KARACHI Beach in my life... Have you eva scene Kuwait.... Jeddah, Dubai Beach ??? Talking about City beach....



stop making this thread dirty


----------



## darkinsky

View of Kemari bushes near Jetty Bridge Karachi by Rehan Tamimi

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

2 of the eleven green sea turtle hatching sites are located in pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

a city by the sea, Karachi and its wild life and coastline

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky

Bhambore

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

KARACHI: Jul06 &#8211; Picnickers enjoy camel ride at Sea View.

Jang

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## MACKLEMORE

This is heaven.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## darkinsky

A rare stingray was found in Ormara beach today. The sea life in Ormara has always given us surprises and yet again. &#8234;#&#8206;Balochistan&#8236;

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Eagle 90

darkinsky said:


> A rare stingray was found in Ormara beach today. The sea life in Ormara has always given us surprises and yet again. &#8234;#&#8206;Balochistan&#8236;



Really a very dangerous Fish; beaware of it:
Stingray - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Donatello

darkinsky said:


>



Oh no! Don't kill the ship.


----------



## darkinsky

Leatherback turtle spotted for the first time at Gwadar &#8211; The Express Tribune



Black Eagle 90 said:


> Really a very dangerous Fish; beaware of it:
> Stingray - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



few years ago it killed a famous aussie guy from the animal planet show

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Black Eagle 90

darkinsky said:


>



INSHA ALLAH soon it will going to get a 1100-1500MW Reactors...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

Gwadar

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky

sunehra(golden) beach

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Umair Nawaz

makran coastal highway, Pakistan	







Desert_and_Sea_by_costal_highway, Pakistan.	






Coastal Areas in Pakistan






Coastal Areas in Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Umair Nawaz

a beach in balochistan, Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Manora island

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

darkinsky said:


> sunehra(golden) beach



Isn't Sunehra Beach near where the hub river empties to the sea? If so then I once thought of buying an investment property in the nearby Sherwani Farms but was talked out of that because of security concerns.
Damn the security environment in Pakistan!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

cliffs west of Karachi

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## 1843.6572

The northern areas are famous, but with fantastic beaches like this, Pakistan can have a great tourism industry. You guys must develop these areas.


----------



## Nowruz

1843.6572 said:


> The northern areas are famous, but with fantastic beaches like this, Pakistan can have a great tourism industry. You guys must develop these areas.



You have an odd name.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bornmoron

IN the above image ,,are those shacks ??


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

Korangi creek

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## W.11

ride near gwadar port


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

ROFLMAO

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11

fishing in Jiwani

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Meengla

The beaches of Pakistan lie in subtropical (and perhaps temperate?) climate zone which makes even more appealing: Not only there are literally hundreds of miles of virgin beach front but also there are several months of chilly nights to enjoy fireside ambiance and of course the relatively long swim season. I don't think the beaches of SE Asia have this combo because of the sweltering almost year around climate...


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## ghazi52

Thanks for sharing..........................


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 1843.6572

This area is definitely on my list of places to visit on my next trip to the region.


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I havnt visit Karachi in 10 years... except the usual flight stops...


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

Ormara hammer head

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

at sunrise






at night

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Leviza

Pakistan is such a nice and lovely coastline Mashallah... its one of the wonder of the world.

People are lovely and there is so much to see, *its very few of those countries of the world who have all sort of landscapes Mountains(World Highest Peaks), Deserts, Coasts , Fertile Land, Rivers, you name it and its available in Pakistan...*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Aamna14

MashaAllah its beautiful gives me ideas on where i want to go soon lol


----------



## ghazi52

DESERT FIGHTER said:


> I havnt visit Karachi in 10 years... except the usual flight stops...


Same here...................................


----------



## junaid1

cool stuff


----------



## W.11

sonmiani beach

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Meengla

Leviza said:


> Pakistan is such a nice and lovely coastline Mashallah... its one of the wonder of the world.
> 
> People are lovely and there is so much to see, *its very few of those countries of the world who have all sort of landscapes Mountains(World Highest Peaks), Deserts, Coasts , Fertile Land, Rivers, you name it and its available in Pakistan...*



Pakistan lacks a true 'rain forest' climate. But there are some still some areas which receive a lot of rain. Just pointing out--not a big deal.


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## krash

Meengla said:


> Pakistan lacks a true 'rain forest' climate. But there are some still some areas which receive a lot of rain. Just pointing out--not a big deal.



And a crystal clear water beach. Apart from these two things, I think we've got it all.


----------



## W.11

Kund Malir

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11



Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## W.11

manora

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## darkinsky



Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## W.11




----------



## Menace2Society

What is the safest city on the coastline where I can buy land?


----------



## Donatello

Menace2Society said:


> What is the safest city on the coastline where I can buy land?



DHA, Karachi.


----------



## AsianLion

*18 Of The Most Beautiful Beaches In Pakistan*





By *Sana Lokhandwala*
Published: Jun 25, 2015

SHARETWEET
0SHARES



Clifton beach is not the only beach in Karachi, let alone in Pakistan! There are multiple beaches in Karachi and Balochistan! Here is a list of 18 of the most beautiful beaches in Pakistan that you must visit this summer:

*1. Clifton Beach – Karachi*
This one is the most obvious ones on the list. Riding camels, eating corn, driving a lit up dune buggy all over the place is unbeatable!
Source: samisphotography.com
*2. Hawke’s bay – karachi*
This beach is less crowded and the water is slightly clearer. You can rent a hut at Hawke’s bay and spend a day with your loved ones!

*3. Sandspit Beach – Karachi*
Remarkable variety of marine life-algae and crabs are found here. The shallow water here is ideal for swimming and sun-bathing. It has an unusually rocky formation.
*
4. Cape Mount – Karachi*
Located near the Hub River and Gadani Beach in Karachi, Sindh, Pakistan, this beach is equipped with a light house which was built by the British in 1914 to help with the navigation of theirs sea-vessels.

*5. Tushan Beach – Karachi*
There are very few huts at Tushan, because there is not a lot of space in this area. The beach ends into the huge rocks that are the bottom of the distant hills that we see, thus giving the effect of privacy.

*6. French Beach – Karachi*
French beach is one of the prettiest beaches in Karachi. Here the water is clean and the air is fresh. The waves splashing against these rocks are no doubt a beautiful sight. While it is dangerous to be around such a rocky beach in the monsoon season, it is double the fun or more in the summers!

*7. Paradise Point – Karachi*
The focal point of Paradise Point is a naturally carved archway made of rock. Over the centuries, the water has pounded the cliff forming an arch that can be approached when the tide is low. The exhilarating experience is topped off with seaside restaurants along with horse and camel rides.

*8. Nathia Gali Beach – Karachi*
Nathiagali is a naval base, the last point on Karachi’s coastline. Access is restricted. You can, however, visit if you get special permission from a senior ranked officer in the armed forces.

*9. Devil’s Point – Karachi*
A beautiful and tranquil place where you can relax, away from the dust and noise of the city, here, mother nature provides the best free seats in town from where you can view the sea and sunsets by way of naturally carved rocks.

*10. Astola Beach – Balochistan*
Astola is Pakistan’s largest offshore inhibited island.

*11. Kund Malir Beach – Balochistan*
Kund Malir is a desert beach in Balochistan, Pakistan near Hingol, about 145 km from Zero-Point on Makran Coastal Highway. The drive between Kund Malir and Ormara is scenic. The area is part of Hingol National Park which is the largest in Pakistan.




Source: Flickr
*12. Jiwani Beach – Balochistan*
Jawani beach is next to Katagar and is located in Balochistan.




Source: Flickr
*13. Gadani Beach – Balochistan*
Gadani Beach is a beach on the Arabian Sea located near the Hub River and Cape Monze in Gadani, Lasbela District, Balochistan, Pakistan. Gadani Beach is the location of Gadani ship-breaking yard, which is one of the world’s largest ship-breaking yards.




Source: skyscrapercity.com
*14. Gawadar Harbor – Balochistan*
The warm water deep sea port of Gwadar is located on the south-western Arabian Sea shore in coastal area of Balochistan, Pakistan.




Source: Iqbal Khatri Photography
*15. Lasbela – Balochistan*
Lasbela is a coastal district of Balochistan and has two beaches; Sonmiani Beach and Hashmi Beach.




Source: Flickr
*16. Pasni Beach – Balochistan*
The Pasni beach is a destined Fish harbor in Balochistan. You could even go camping here.




Source: Flickr
*17. Ormara – Balochistan*
Hammer-Head Beach, Turtle Beach and the outskirts of Ormara should be on your must-visit list.




Source: Wondefulpoint.com

http://www.webchutney.pk/18-of-the-most-beautiful-beaches-in-pakistan/

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jupiter2007

Coastal area needs to be develop for tourism.
Givernment need to develop coastal cities. After Gwadar, pasni should be developed with the help from our foreign friends, Russia, Centeral Asian countries.


----------

